# How to change Title/Author info on Amazon-bought books



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

So, I tore through the entire Pendragon book series over the past few days, and I couldn't have enjoyed it more.

The  only issue is, some of the books show up on the home menu with the incorrect author name, and some just don't have the correct title formatting; the I want it to be, and the way most books are listed on my home menu are, Pendragon: The Pilgrims of Rayne, Pendragon: The Merchant of Death....

But some of them are just like, The Quillan Games, Never War, Raven Rise or The Reality Bug (Pendragon).

Help please? Is there a step by step guide to editing this data?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Mobi2Mobi can manipulate the metadata on mobi ebooks including Amazon DRM azw ebooks. v018 is now available but I'm using v016. You can download them from here. And you need to have Mobiperl and install Net Framework if you don't have one installed already.

Mobi2Mobi
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21763

Mobiperl Download version 0.0.40.zip
https://dev.mobileread.com/dist/tompe/mobiperl/

Net Framework 3.5:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=333325FD-AE52-4E35-B531-508D977D32A6&displaylang=en


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't understand what that means.... must I have the use of a pc to do this?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. You have to download those software and install Net Framework to change author's name and book title of Amazon ebooks.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, using your pc.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try it out and get back to you on it!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the link to the video that some nice people made.

How to install & use the Mobi2Mobi GUI on Vista
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y74R1sbk_-8&fmt=18

How to install & use the Mobi2Mobi GUI on XP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Ph4ccc4W8&feature=related


----------

